# Greenland Theory: Apocalypse Now (2014)



## SonofaBor (Aug 18, 2021)

David Chase Taylor, _Greenland Theory: Apocalypse Now_, 2014.

I found this most interesting book following a lead prompted by @Collapseinrealtime 's comments on the Battle of the Gods thread. @trismegistus has asked me to post an independent thread on this book. I think it is a good idea. The book is a masterpiece by any standard. Well researched and passionate, David Chase Taylor answers the big Conspiracy problem: Who are the PTB?  He gives an ordinary answer: the 13 families. But he goes further to advance the notion that the ancient Roman empire-- as the deep state of the 13 bloodlines-- faked its demise; established its current stronghold in Greenland; caused and causes terror everywhere; runs its operations through large organizations-- including Catholic Church; has had weapons of mass destruction for centuries; ran airships and submarines prior to any accepted dates; erased 1300 hundred years of history; inter-married with giants and built the architecture that we cannot attribute to our people.

He hit on many crucial topics. (Yes, an understatement.) What is most interesting is that he puts it together.

Not everything. There are weaknesses and errors. I'll reserve my noticed few, for now.

Please comment freely. I haven't finished reading it. But since this book could be alternatively entitled, _Stolen History Deep Theory,_  I'd like to see this thread run for awhile.  So, I'll start with this introduction and add later.

*GREENLANDTHEORY*
The time period commonly referred to as the “Dark Ages” was literally and figuratively dark because it never existed in reality. The reason being that after the alleged Fall of the Roman Empire, a total of 1,300 years were added to the modern Gregorian calendar, representing the 13 Bloodlines of Rome. This was done in order to hide Rome’s secret move to Greenland by deceiving the world into thinking the Roman Empire was far older than it actually was, making the likelihood of its demise seem all the more plausible. Once in Greenland, the Roman Empire used Roman Britain (i.e., Britannia) and the subsequent British Empire to whitewash their military presence and domination around the world. By speaking the same language of English and wearing the same military uniforms (i.e., “red coats”), the Roman Empire was effectively able to hide their empire. This notion is evident in the war flag of the Holy Roman Empire which features the same design and color as the flag of England.

His Philosophy:
DAVID CHASE TAYLOR: 10 THINGS YOU MUST DO TO GET INTO ‘HEAVEN’​His reports:
911Truther.org​


More quotes to ponder:


*GREENLANDTHEORY.COM*

_*Greenland Theory: Apocalypse Now*_* (2014)* explores the unrecognized but mighty conspiracy which has been hidden from humanity for ages, unfortunately to the detriment of all life forms which have inhabited planet Earth. Briefly, the Roman Empire, commonly referred to as Ancient Rome, evidently faked its own death 715 years ago and now excerpts command and control over all 206 nations of the world though its primary proxy state of Switzerland (home of the CIA) which was coincidentally formed in c.1300 AD, approximately 715 years ago. Roughly 1,300 years were added to the modern Gregorian calendar, taking the world to the date of 2015 (The Roman New Year officially starts on April 1, April Fool’s Day). The 1,300 years which were added to the calendar are commonly referred to as the “Dark Ages” for they never saw the light of day. The capital of the Roman Empire was the city of Babylon (i.e., modern day Rome, Italy), and although it was later publically moved to Constantinople (modern day Istanbul, Turkey), the true capital was secretly moved to the new city of Thule which was founded on the island of Greenland. The alleged fall of the Roman Empire and the notion that Greenland is mostly covered ice and snow are both colossal hoaxes perpetrated onto the world in order for Rome to collectively deceive and survive her enemies of the day (i.e., the Persian Empire, the Yuan Dynasty, the Ming Dynasty, etc.), and for the Roman Empire to thrive unchecked and unabated. This is why today, the countries of China and Iran have the harshest and strictest forms of totalitarian fascist rule for Rome cannot afford to have the respective histories of these formerly great empires brought into the light. The Romanization of Chinese was not restricted to only its language which now features English-like characters (i.e., 4, 6, 12, 43, etc.); it came after years and years of Roman agression to which the Chinese responsed by building what is known as the Great Wall of China. The collective histories depicted in the Bible and in the cultures commonly referred to as Ancient Egypt, Ancient Samaria, Ancient Greece, Ancient Babylon, Ancient Rome and the Vikings are the comprehensive historical evolution of the same line or lineage of “man” which originated from Minos of Crete in Greece. Collectively, these respective histories have been purposely altered, fabricated and twisted in order to hide a millennium of fascist Roman rule over the Mediterranean, Europe, and now the entire world. The idiom “When in Rome do as the Romans” is literally and figuratively true as evidence of Rome’s domination and rule over the world is readily evident in the architecture, calendar, currency, flags, names, numerology, universities and symbols which currently represent almost every single entity on Earth. After all, “Rome wasn’t built in a day”, meaning that the secret it takes a long time to do an important job could not be more true as all the world is ruled by modern day Rome...

Thule or Ultima Thule

is the capital of the Greco-Roman Empire in Greenland. The city is not to be confused with Thule, a small village allegedly located in Greenland, home to ancestors of the Inuit. The term “Capital” (C+P+T+L) acronymically and/or consonantly equates to “Cap Thule” a reference to Greenland, the capstone of the Earth, and its capital city of Thule. Coincidentally, Nazi mystics within the Thule Society identified Ultima Thule as the capital of ancient Hyperborea, a lost ancient landmass in the north near Greenland. Thule, which is also spelled Thula, Thila, or Thyïlea, is, in classical European literature and maps, a region in the far north that is often considered to be an island like Greenland. In the Late Middle Ages and Renaissance, Thule was often identified as Greenland. The term Ultima Thule in medieval geographies denotes any distant place located beyond the "borders of the known world". Sometimes Ultima Thule is even used as the Latin name for Greenland. The term “Thule” (T+L) is consonantly the same as the term “Italy” and “Italia” (T+L), the former home of the Greco-Roman Empire. The term “Gentleman” (G+N+T+L+M+N) was ultimately derived from Thule, meaning “Gen (Begin) Thule Man”. According to Anna Komnene, a Greek princess, scholar and physician, the Varangian Guard (i.e., Vikings) were "axe-bearing barbarians" who originated "from Thule”, further corroborating the notion that the Greco-Roman Vikings emanated from Greenland. In Norse mythology, the god of Odin refers to himself as "the great Thul", an apparent tribute to the capital city of the Greco-Roman Empire which worships Odin to the north in Greenland. The Roman poet Silius Italicus wrote that the people of Thule were painted blue, a veiled reference to the 13 Bloodlines of Rome which are considered blue-bloods. In his 12th century commentary on the Iliad, Eustathius of Thessalonica wrote that the inhabitants of Thule were at war with a dwarf-like stature tribe only 20 fingers in height. This reference is in respect to the Greco-Romans who interbred with the native Giants of Greenland, becoming giants themselves. Said giants have since declared eternal war on the non-giants (i.e., dwarfs) which reside in the underworld. Because Thule is the capital of the Greco-Roman Empire, numerous Roman-English worlds have been derived from its name (e.g., battle; fatal; fetal; mental; metal; tail; tale; talent; talon; teal; tell; toll; toil; told; tool; satellite; telegraph; telephone; telescope; television, etc.)...

*The “Fall of the Roman Empire” *should more appropriately be deemed “The Fool of Rome” for its reported demise is without a doubt the greatest hoax of all time. In short, the Greco-Roman Empire faked its own death in order to deceive her enemies of the day (e.g., China and Persia) and it now rules the world with an iron fist behind a veil of secrecy in Greenland. The notion of a political entity faking its own death to defeat its enemies is coincidentally the premise of the book by Niccolò Machiavelli entitled “The Prince” (1532). The term “Machiavelli” (M+C/K+V+L) consonantly equates to “make veil”, an apparent reference to the veil which has been erected in order to hide the home of the Roman Empire in Greenland. This “veil” was evidently erected during the “medieval” (M+D+V+L) period for the term consonantly equates to “made veil”.  After Rome moved its public capital to Constantinople it officially marked beginning of the alleged fall of the Roman Empire. During this same historical period, northern European countries such as Denmark, Finland, Norway, Sweden and especially Roman Britain (i.e., Britannia) began to mysteriously strengthen economically and militarily as part of a secret strategy to forever seal off Greenland from the rest of the world. This is why the underworld celebrates “Valentine’s Day” on February 14 for the term “Valentine” (V+L+T+N) consonantly equates to “veil ten”. The number ten in the Roman Score (i.e., the Roman alphabet) is represented the “Ф” symbol which is coincidentally depicted on the flag of Greenland. Since the letter “V” represents the letter “B” in the Roman Score, the term “veil” (V+L) also equates to (B+L), a reference to the city of Babylon (i.e., Rome, Italy), the former capital of the Roman Empire. This is also why a bride wears a veil during her wedding ceremony, a ritualistic tribute to the veil which currently hides Rome in Greenland....

*Timeline of Rome:*

c. 900 B.C. — 630 B.C. Cretan Renaissance
753 B.C. RomanKingdom Formed
509 B.C. Roman Republic Formed
027 B.C. Roman Empire Formed
027 B.C. Augustus Becomes 1st Emperor of the Roman Empire
027 B.C. Praetorian Guard Formed
027 B.C. Pax Romana (Begins)
009 B.C. Switzerland Formed
*000 A.D. *Anno Domani* (Atlantis Founded in Greenland)* (New World/New Date)
056 A.D. Basel (Babel) Earthquake
180 A.D. Pax Romana (Ends)
* 211 A.D. *Roman Emperor Severus Poisoned – Roman Balk (Fake) Completed
330 A.D. Rome Moves Capital to Constantinople
715 A.D. Current Year (2015)
**1,300 years were added to the Gregorian calendar after 000 A.D....*

​Domes​* 


*

According to the book entitled "The Dome In The Roman Architecture: Development, Design, Construction" (1985) by Jürgen Rasch, the Romans were the first to build the dome. It is imperative to note that domes are only found in post-Greek architecture for they were not constructed until after Greenland was discovered around 1 B.C./1 A.D. when it was finally realized that the upper part of Earth resembles a dome-like shape. The discovery of dome-like Greenland was so monumental to the Romans, they marked the occasion by changing their entire timeline from B.C. to A.D. and traded in their Julian Calendar (J/G+L+N), meaning something to the effect of "GL No" or No Greenland", for the Gregorian calendar (G+R+G+R+N), meaning something to the effect of "Greenland Rome X" (N=X). Regardless of the literal interpretation of the Roman calendar titles, modern historical accounts confirm that "Monumental domes began to appear in the 1st century B.C." (i.e., the 1st century B.C. spans from the first day of 100 B.C. until the last day of 1 B.C), essentially confirming that the first Roman dome was built around the time of the B.C. to A.D. transition, otherwise known as Anno Domini (N+N+D+M+N), meaning “No Dome”. Although the Romans are historically only credited with building 78 domes and 8 half domes, Roman domes can be found today in every country, state and major city on Earth. It’s not a coincidence that all governments and major religions of the world just happen share the same architectural tastes—it’s part of a much larger Roman conspiracy.

*Defining "Dome"*

The term "Dome" (D+M) is the algebraic total of the two English consonant letters known as "D" and "M". The letter "D" represent "Day", while "M" represents "M-fire" or "Empire". The letter "M" is the 13th letter in the English alphabet and equates to the number 13 which is representative of the 13 bloodlines of Rome which have since moved to Greenland. In other words, the country of Greenland is physically shaped like a dome and it is always daytime there, hence the term “D+M” or “Dome”. Roman English terms such as “dominate”, “domination”, "dominion", and "democide" all originate from the term "dome", for the Roman Empire exerts her dominion over the Earth from Greenland. Other English words such as "damn", "dam", "democrat, "democracy", "demand", "demon", "dim", "doom", and "dumb" are also derived from the term "dome". Dome related terminology had also been embedded in many facets of modern life and pop culture. A few examples of this include but are not limited to: the “dime” (U.S. currency coin); the term known as "doomsday"; the game of Dominoes; Domino’s Pizza; the University of Notre Dame; the movie entitled "Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom" (1984); the book "Under The Dome" (2009); and the television show "Under The Dome" (2013)....


*Viking Giants*

When the Varangians (i.e., Vikings) fought in the partial reconquest of Sicily under the allegedly Byzantine Greek general George Maniakes, it was said that he was extremely tall, well built, and almost a giant. This was likely because the Romans interbred with the native giants of Greenland after the Trojan War, spawning an unrivaled army of giants which in time became known as Varangians and Vikings. Consequently, said giants were able to wield weapons too heavy for a normal man, cover great distances with ease, and literally defeat any foe. Byzantine writers noted that the "Scandinavians [Vikings] were frightening both in appearance and in equipment, they attacked with reckless rage and neither cared about losing blood nor their wounds". This was likely because the wounds they suffered from enemy arrows, spears and swords were largely superficial in nature due to their sheer size and heavy armor. In combat, the Vikings are believed to have engaged in a disordered style of frenetic, furious fighting, leading them to be termed “Berserkers”. The Icelandic historian and poet Snorri Sturluson (1179–1241) wrote the following description of Berserkers in his Ynglinga Saga: “His (Odin's) men rushed forwards without armour, were as mad as dogs or wolves, bit their shields, and were strong as bears or wild oxen, and killed people at a blow, but neither fire nor iron told upon them. This was called “Berserkergang”. Modern historical sources state that the Vikings “performed things which otherwise seemed impossible for human power” and that “they [were] built and shaped more like trolls than human beings”. In other words, the Vikings were giants who were unrivaled in the underworld....

*Viking Terror Attacks*

In England, the so-called Viking Age began on June 8, 793 when Norsemen (i.e., Vikings) attacked and destroyed the Roman Catholic abbey on the island of Lindisfarne. The devastation of Northumbria's Holy Island “shocked” Europe, alerting them to the new Viking presence. Northumbrian scholar Alcuin of York reportedly declared that "Never before has such an atrocity been seen”. More than any other single event, the Viking attack on Lindisfarne was used to create the perception of the Vikings for the next twelve centuries. In reality however, the attack appears to be a false-flag which was ordered by the Roman Empire against their own abbey in order to quell any notion that the Vikings were being organized and funded by Rome. In Heimskringla, a saga by Icelandic poet and historian Snorri Sturluson, one hundred Vikings were adorned “in coats of ring-mail, and in foreign helmets” at the Battle of Nesjar. Therefore, like modern Special Forces units, it appears that the Vikings dressed up in different uniforms depending on which type of terror attack they were planning to commit. In other words, the Vikings were state-sponsored terrorists who were outfitted with various uniforms in order to disguise the fact that they emanated from Greenland....


Roman Airships​Based on evidence acquired to date, it appears that the Roman-Empire were the first to develop aerostats (i.e., “airships” or “zeppelins”) which were lighter than air crafts which gained their lift through the use of a buoyant gases. The notion that hot air rises is rather evident to anyone sitting around a campfire as red hot ash routinely flies up into the night sky. Therefore, it likely didn’t take long for the brightest Roman scientists of the day to figure out that hot air contained under a sack–like structure would naturally go airborne. Although the first manned aerostats were likely observation balloons tethered to the ground or a ship during war for intelligence gathering and artillery spotting purposes, it was only a matter of time before the Romans were able to conquer the skies with their flying ships. Early Roman airships were likely constructed with more than one balloon that were tethered together so that if one malfunctioned or was punctured in battle the airship would stay afloat. Considering that the three main parts of an early airship were the gas-containing envelope (i.e., the balloon), the gondola (i.e., the ship), and a fire producing apparatus, the design was relatively elementary. Since Roman clipper ships were already powered by oaring slaves, it likely didn’t take long before Roman airships were outfitted with slaves who powered a propeller-like mechanism which pushed the ship forward. Airship prototypes were likely tesed at sea using light ships so that in the event that the ships lost buoyancy, they could float once they landed. In Greek mythology, harpies (which may be symbolic of airships) were vicious, cruel, violent and were usually seen as the personifications of the destructive nature of wind. Like planes and ships today, airships likley had female personifications, one of which may have been the harpy....

*Greenland’s** Submarines*

Davy Jones' Locker is known in modern times as the “subway” or Subway, the name of a popular restaurant whose logo depicts arrows going from the bottom to the top. These arrows are representative of submarines going from heaven (i.e., Greenland) to Hell (i.e., the underworld). Historically, submarines have travelled from Greenland to the underworld in order to conduct espionage, setoff explosive-driven earthquakes and tsunamis, sink ships, and start biological pandemics. The term "submission" was derived from these naval missions, meaning the act of submitting something, or the act of accepting the authority or control of someone else (i.e., the Roman Empire). The term U-boat was allegedly derived from the German word "U-Boot", a shortening of “Unterseeboot”, meaning "undersea boat". In reality, the term "U-boat" was derived from the fact that submarines from Greenland troll the waters around the "U" or “Utopia”, a word coincidentally used describes a fictional island society in the Atlantic Ocean. The U-shape is representative of the moat around the Island of Greenland, while the term “Utopia” (T+F/P) consonantly equates to “Top” (T+F/P), a term indicative of Greenland which is considering the “top of the world”. In World War II alone, Adolf Hitler allegedly "lost" more than 1,100 U-boats which were sunk, scuttled, captured, or otherwise vanished during the war. Although only conjecture, it’s highly likely that most of these so-called Nazi subs were in fact submarines from Greenland which were commissioned during the war to ensure that no aircraft or ships breached Greenland's security perimeter in the North Atlantic Ocean. In other words, these subs identified themselves as German during the war in order to hide their true affiliation. After the war, these German subs were conveniently “lost” because they simply could no longer be accounted for. Submarines emanating from Greenland are the primary suspect in the legend of the Loch Ness Monster.

*The Inquisition*

was a system of tribunals developed by the Holy See of the Roman Catholic Church. It was responsible for prosecuting individuals accused of committing offenc_es_ relating to heresy, including but not limited to: sorcery, immorality, blasphemy, and witchcraft, as well as for censorship of printed literature. The term “Inquisition” comes from Medieval Latin "inquisitio", which referred to any court process that was based on Roman law. The aforementioned crimes of heresy appear to be cover for the true motive behind inquisitions conducted by the Roman Catholic Church—knowledge about Greenland. The term “heresy” (H+R+S) appears to be a shortened version of “Here Say”, a term defined as “unverified information heard or received from another; rumor”. The fact that the inquisition was seeking out printed material suggests that books and maps with information about Greenland and Earth’s second moon was the real target. This is why the Portuguese Inquisition and Spanish Inquisition were unique for these counties and their colonies were home to countless sailors who had likely heard stories about the New World during their voyages abroad. In order to extrapolate this information, the Catholic Church’s Pope Innocent IV promulgated a papal bull on May 15, 1252, entitled Ad Extirpanda which authorized the use of torture by the Inquisition for eliciting confessions from heretics. Torture was also applied without distinction of sex or age, including children and the elderly. The term “Ad Extirpanda” (D+N/X+T+R+F+N/X+D) appears to acronymically equate to “Day Not Rome Find” or “Don’t Rome Find” using the Roman Score (i.e., the Roman alphabet). Because the Catholic Church was looking for information about Greenland, the scope of the Inquisition was expanded throughout Europe and the rest of the world, including the Americas, Asia, and Africa.

*Druidic **Bio-Terror*

The biological pandemics which have decimated Europe and the world since the alleged fall of the Roman Empire can almost certainly be traced to the Druids living in Greenland. The notion that the Greco-Romans were fluent in bio-terrorism is coincidentally found within Greek mythology which describes the Telchines of the Island of Rhodes as the first to produce the chemical weapons. This reportedly occurred when Telchines concocted a mixture of Stygian water and sulfur which subsequently killed both animal and plant. Evidently, humans were the next in line. Shortly after the fall of the Rome, the first major pandemics in history began to take place. The Plague of Athens (Athens, Greece), the Antonine Plague (Rome, Italy), and the Plague of Justinian (Constantinople, Turkey) all just happened to target former Roman capitals and metropolitan centers of the Roman Empire. Interestingly, the home of the CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) is located in Druid Hills, just outside Atlanta, Georgia. As depicted in the Bio-Terror Bible, the CDC along with the WHO (World Health Organization) is responsible for creating, developing and housing deadly strains of biological pathogens which will likely be used to spark the global pandemic planned for 2014. Aside from the fact that the term “Druid” (D+R+D) acronymically equates to “Dr. Die” or “Dr. Death”, the most prominent medical titles also have negative connotations. Acronymically speaking, according to the Roman Score (i.e., the Roman alphabet) and the Roman-English alphabet (i.e., the modern English alphabet), the term “M.D.” or “M.+.” equates to “13 Kills”, a reference to the 13 Bloodlines of Rome and the letter “D” or “+” which equates to “Die” or “Death”. The term “Ph.D.” or “πH.+.” acronymically equates to “Pi Forever Die”, a reference to the never-ending death doled out by Greenland which is considered to be “π” (i.e., pie). The title for a nurse in English is “R.N.” or “Γ.X.” which acronymically equates to “Rome Kills” or “Rome Die” as nurses are often tasked with administering harmful medicines. Lastly, the letters “RX” or “Γ.X.”, which are found within the logo of most pharmacies and on almost all prescription medication, also acronymically equates to “Rome Kills” or “Rome Death” as all prescriptions inherently contain harmful chemicals....

Well then...what say thee?


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Aug 19, 2021)

Greenland Theory - Apocalypse Now (2014)


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 19, 2021)

His analysis is strongly linguistic, as seen from the above quotes and here:

The Roman Score was an algebraic English alphabet containing 20 symbols which hold both numeric and phonetic value. In other words, the Roman Score served as both an alphabet and a numerical system simultaneously. The Roman Score was likely used prior to the fall of the Roman Empire and abandoned shortly after their subsequent move to Greenland roughly 714 years ago. A “score” is defined by Merriam-Webster as a group of 20 things while Wikipedia states that a “score” is often used in combination with a cardinal number which may be identified with the natural numbers beginning with 0. Aside from the symbol "⅃", (i.e., the letter "L" in the English alphabet), 19 of the 20 symbols found in the Roman Score were evidently derived from the Wheel of Fortuna, otherwise known as a nautical steering wheel.

*Scrambling the Roman Score*

The numeric system known as “Roman Numerals”, the writing style of “Old English”, as well as the languages of “Italian”, “Latin”, “Romanian” and “Romansh” were evidently created hide the Roman Score and disguise the fact that English was the language of Roman Empire. In a calculated attempt to confuse historians and mathematician’s alike, the Roman Score was divided into a set of 10 numbers (i.e., 0-9) and 26 letters, commonly known as the English alphabet (i.e., A-Z). Of the 20 symbols found in the Roman Score, only 10 of them are evident today in the modern Roman-English alphabet (e.g., "H", "I", "M", "O", "S", "T", "X", and "Z") which now contains 16 new letters (e.g., "A", "B", "C", "D", "E", "F", "G", "J", "K", "L", "N", "P", "Q", "R", "U", "Y", and "Z"). Since letters were added to the Roman alphabet at a later date, they were given the name "letter" as in “later”. Aside from scrambling the Roman Code, the creation of 6 additional letters allows for the creation of potentially millions of new words....

I know this entire analysis sounds outrageous. But consider the pinyin and Wade-Giles systems of alphabetic representations of Chinese are called *Romanization* (from wikipedia):

Wade–Giles was developed by Thomas Francis Wade, a scholar of Chinese and a British ambassador in China who was the first professor of Chinese at Cambridge University. Wade published in 1867 the first textbook on the Beijing dialect of Mandarin in English, _Yü-yen Tzŭ-erh Chi_ (語言自邇集), which became the basis for the romanization system later known as Wade–Giles. The system, designed to transcribe Chinese terms for Chinese specialists, was further refined in 1892 by Herbert Allen Giles (in _A Chinese-English Dictionary_), a British diplomat in China and his son, Lionel Giles, a curator at the British Museum.

In others words the Romanizers were British at a time when the Romans were supposedly long-gone from the scene. This fits the picture he paints.

As for Greenland, for proof he again relies on linguistic/semiotic analysis.

Key USA, Inc. national defense groups feature Greenland on their organizational seals:












Since Q is pretty important these days, we might consider it in Taylor's terms:




*Letter "Q*
The letter "Q" is the 17th letter in the modern English alphabet and does not exist in the Roman Score (i.e., the Roman alphabet). However, the letter “Q” is represented in the Roman Score by the Chevron symbol “Ʌ” which is indicative of both the letters “C” and “K”. Mathematically speaking, the letter “Q” has a numeric value of “17” in the English alphabet while the symbol “Ʌ” has a numeric value of “3” in the Roman Score, the same numeric value as the letter “C”. The letter “Q” was likely derived from the Wheel of Fortuna and tends to double as both a “C” and “K” in the English language. *The letter “Q” is evidently an acronym for “Cue” or “Coup d'état” which signifies when the “killing/culling” will begin. The idiom "Mind your "P's" and "Q's" was likely a reference to difference between killing a large segment of the population or whether to just assassinate a country's leadership in order to quell a rebellion against the "Babylon System".*


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 20, 2021)

On the subject of giants.

I was listening to a podcast episode (SC EP:413 Grassman gone wild) from Sasquatch Chronicles awhile back.

Two cousins were fishing in a lake in Ohio. They encountered a giant, commonly called Sasquatch or Bigfoot. The being broke the ribs of one of the guys when it escaped their investigation. OK, another Sasquatch story. Well, well...

What is interesting to me is that these two guys went out of their way to inform people in Ohio about their encounter. When their story got traction, they ran into all sorts of trouble. One guy lost his job; the local radio station at which they were scheduled to present their encounter lost its capacity to transmit; and the lake, where the encounter occurred, was shut down by federal agencies of some sort for several days-- even though no one officially took them seriously.

It strikes me as possible that these giants are feral remnants of the giants who-- in light of our research into the size of doorways, etc-- probably built the old world and who-- in light of Taylor's analysis-- probably served as the conquering army of Rome. That agencies devoted somehow to The Holy Roman Empire-qua-Greenland would seek to squash them makes sense.

My Blackfeet friends tell me stories about their grandfathers hunting down giants in the Rocky Mountain Front of Montana in the late 19th century. Aside from serving as collateral-- my assumption-- perhaps places like The Badger-Two Medicine receive protection because they are reserves for these feral creatures.


----------



## Wil-I-am (Aug 21, 2021)

This Greenland theory is compelling.  So are you saying the old world controllers "ptb" were the Romans whom created a hybrid race with the giants from Greenland and then started building domes?  So the worldwide Tartarian empire that built all the great domed structures all around the world using cymatics and starfort technology are really a hybrid giant/roman species?  Did they create a pandemic and rewrite the old world in a great reset, not unlike what their descendants are attempting now?


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 21, 2021)

Not me making the argument-- just channeling the fellow.

His weaknesses:

1. cosmology 

2. hard evidence of something in Greenland.

3.  a lot of unanswered questions, as you note.

Strengths:

1. linguistic/semiotic analysis

2.  accords place for key nefarious organizations

3.  deals directly with missing history


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 22, 2021)

It is very strange that while studying Chinese_ in Taiwan _over 30 years ago, one of the first Chinese idioms I learned went something like this:

進入羅馬，像羅馬人一樣

When in Rome do as the Romans do.

I'm not sure I remember this correctly; a native speaker can surely correct me. But I know I learned this early; and everyone could finish my statement before I finished it. It is that well known.

When Taylor says the Yuan and Ming empires were arch enemies of Rome, he is referring to two different ruling entities, the Mongols (probably Tartars) and Chinese.

The Romans appear to have gained control via Jesuits after 1644 and the fall of the Ming-- a cataclysmic date in both China and London and elsewhere. Confucianism as state religion (i.e., control) emerged due to Jesuit intervention.

*Later edit:* I remember the exact idiom:

入鄉隨俗

Nothing about Romans in this idiom. Only, the Chinese speakers who wrote the textbooks translated it as "When in Rome do as the Romans do." More literal translation: When entering an area, do as the locals do.


----------



## fabiorem (Aug 29, 2021)

I think the original capital of Rome was Constantinople, called Byzantium before Constantine.
Constantine and Augustus were the same guy, so the name have changed in the year 0, which would be 1300 in official history.
Fomenko pointed Jesus as emperor Andronicus, who lived in the 12th century, a little more than a hundred years before the year 0 from the Greenland theory.

So we might be looking at a ghost century here, which could have been the 19th century. I remember a post from this forum speculating the 19th century could have been larger than a hundred years. Or it could have been the 12th century itself, which would put the fall of Constantinople in the end of the 16th century. This would be somewhere in the third century, in the Greenland theory chronology.

So what is this "Constantinople" Rome moves into? If a new Atlantis was founded in Greenland, and Constantinople was the original capital, I can suppose the "Rome" in this case is the sultanate of Rûm, not the original Rome, so if we assume the fall was in 1553, and apply it to this theory, we would have 462 years up to 2015, which would give us the year 253 for the fall of Constantinople, or 153 if the ghost century was in the 19th century. They abandoned the older capital and moved to Greenland, and it was a matter of time until the ottomans took it. The ottomans claimed themselves as romans, but they were originally tartarians. So what are we seeing here? Tartary could have been the sucessor of Rome (in Europe), starting a reset in the 15th or 16th centuries, and ending with a new reset in the 19th century, while the original Rome prevailed by becoming a shadow empire.


----------



## SonofaBor (Sep 27, 2021)

The HAARP array in Norway identified as the source of the imminent disaster in La Palma is located around a massive underground base complex there. This base came under temporary scrutiny in late 2009 as the place of origin of the mysterious “Norwegian spiral.”
In other words, the Northern European Thule society seems to be involved. We contacted a Thule society source who linked it to events at the Thule airbase in Greenland and “a complicated connection between Greenland and what’s under Lake Geneva.”


----------



## marton_reiss (Oct 5, 2021)

This post dropped like a watermelon on my head as I walked absentmindedly. LOL  

Yesterday I watched an episode of Star Trek where the crew discovers a planet very similar to Earth, with a 20th century civilization that lives like Ancient Rome, meaning the Romans on that planet never ceased to exist, they just evolved into the modern times, is it 2000 years of roman empire in control of the world, or is this a truth being exposed as fiction or the Greenland Theory guy watched the episode and created his theory, by the way... that planet has two moons (the theory creator on his website claims that our Earth has a second moon).

There are Greeks on that planet and Roman slaves who believe in a liberating being they call the Sun (I had doubts if they worshiped Mithra, who is the sun god), who would be none other than the Messiah Jesus of that world.

Full 360p Episode >> Name: _Star Trek - 2x14 - Bread and Circus_

Video: Star Trek - 2x14 - Bread and Circuses (Dailymotion) 

I think the theory is plausible, in the series Raised By Wolves the cult of Mithra became the victorious empire that controls the world instead of Christianity, and they have a highly tech world, in the series they go to war with the atheists, they they are the rebels and do not accept the world dominated by Mithraics.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 5, 2021)

One might also note that PK Dick, in his _Exegesis_ (2011), states that he realized while looking out from his apartment in Orange County in the mid-70s, that the Roman Empire never ended.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 5, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> One might also note that PK Dick, in his _Exegesis_ (2011), states that he realized while looking out from his apartment in Orange County in the mid-70s, that the Roman Empire never ended.


It changed names. The pdf here shows the State of Affairs Roman. The True History of the American Civil War (War of Rebellion)


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 15, 2021)

It is strange that in early President Trump 2019 offered to buy Greenland. Buying or trolling? In light of the Greenland Theory, it seems like a trolling gesture. And it worked. The MSM went a little nuts at the time.  For example, "Trump inquires about US buying Greenland, but it’s not for sale."


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 16, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> It changed names.



Or it was so named "Rome" in a massive historical fraud, as you and everyone here probably knows. See,
How Fake Is Roman Antiquity?​


----------

